

Microsoft Gives Rival Browsers a Lift - wicknicks
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/03/08/technology/08browser.html?ref=technology

======
zandorg
Microsoft is definitely the reformed company after antitrust trouble, as with
AT&T in the 80s.

~~~
wicknicks
Something tells me that too. Their image seems to be increasingly improving in
terms of innovation. I actually like Bing! and so do many of my non techy
colleagues. They also seem to be doing some other cool stuff (Win 7 -- big
relief to anyone who suffered Vista).

